

Secretary of Energy Chu: We Have Taken Our Technological Leadership For Granted - sandipc
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/22/secretary-of-energy-chu-we-have-taken-our-technological-leadership-for-granted/

======
konad
Another story with "invented at Bell-Labs" in it.

for shame

